# Backpack for photoequipment and hiking



## xps (May 8, 2012)

I´m looking for an alternative for my Tamrac adventure 10. I need an backpack that is able to contain 1 Camera body and 4 lenses (wideangle, 70-200 L or 100-400 L, 28-70L, 60mm macro), e.g. 1 light tripod, AND where I can put all the things inside I need to go hiking (meal, drinking, clothes,...)
The Adventure 10 ist nice, but often (if your family joins) a little bit to small. And I´m not pleased that this backpack has no climating system on it´s back. My other backpack from tamrac (expedition 8) has an small cooling system on its back.

Does anyone knew one thats like an goldenegglayingwoolmilksaw (large, with big room for hiking supplies and an climating system against to muck sweat?


----------



## Mikedurg (May 8, 2012)

F-stop packs are great, but pricey. 


http://fstopgear.com/en/product/mountain


----------



## Cali_PH (May 9, 2012)

I'll second the F-Stop packs. I've been using a Loka for about a year and a half and love it. I've taken it on day and overnight trips, used it to take two bodies, lenses, a tripod etc to Subway in Zion, and other decent length hikes. One key thing for me that may not be obvious is that it's designed to fit in airplane overhead bins. 

I was just hiking in Canyonlands and was stopped by two photogs wearing Tamron packs. They asked about my pack and I gave them a brief demo, opening it up and everything...they told me they were sold and were going to each get one. Not that the F-Stop fits everyone's needs of course, but it's done well by me.


----------



## xps (May 11, 2012)

F-Stop seems to be a good choice. Looks good.
I´m interested in the Satori Exp. If you take a smaller ICU inlay, thats smaller than the opening on the carrying side, does it cover the things you carry within the bag? Or is it open, so that the things outside of the ICU can be seen? 
And how is the air circulation on the back and the carrying comfort?

Much thanks


----------



## Michael_pfh (May 11, 2012)

xps said:


> I´m looking for an alternative for my Tamrac adventure 10. I need an backpack that is able to contain 1 Camera body and 4 lenses (wideangle, 70-200 L or 100-400 L, 28-70L, 60mm macro), e.g. 1 light tripod, AND where I can put all the things inside I need to go hiking (meal, drinking, clothes,...)
> The Adventure 10 ist nice, but often (if your family joins) a little bit to small. And I´m not pleased that this backpack has no climating system on it´s back. My other backpack from tamrac (expedition 8) has an small cooling system on its back.
> 
> Does anyone knew one thats like an goldenegglayingwoolmilksaw (large, with big room for hiking supplies and an climating system against to muck sweat?



As usual, I am recommending the LowePro ProTrekker 400AW. Took it to Nepal for some hiking in the Himalaya last month, managed to fit water (in a camelbak), some food and clothes inside in addition to my photo gear.


----------



## RC (May 11, 2012)

Tenba might be worth checking out. I bought the 632-353 Shootout Daypack for all the reason you listed (ample gear, tripod, weather resistant, and storage for personal items. It has water repellant zippers and fabric plus a concealed weather cover
http://www.tenba.com/products/Shootout--Daypack.aspx

I see this specific model is not available so check out its brother the shootout series
http://www.tenba.com/Categories/Backpacks.aspx


----------



## Halfrack (May 11, 2012)

You're most likely not going to find the 'perfect bag'. You may want to go the traditional backpack route, and get protectors specific to the lenses you're taking. That way you can add and subtract without needing a new bag, AND you get a bag that was designed for hiking to begin with.


----------



## match.head (May 11, 2012)

I own a Lowepro Pro Trekker AW 400. It's the largest pack that is still allowed on as carry on luggage. It has more lens compartments than I think you might need, but that leaves lots of room for other things. It also has two huge side pockets for whatever, including a Camelbak, and a removable waistpack/lid.
I've loaded up mine with two bodies, six lenses, two tripods, monopod, steadycam, shotgun mic, gps, food, water, raingear, etc. and gone canyoneering to get to a remote location in Jemez, NM. The pack weighed about 35lbs, but was comfortable and stable all day. I even fell back-first into the river, and everything inside the pack stayed dry and undamaged.
I go hiking with this pack every weekend it seems. I love it. I'll be taking it to New Zealand for three weeks with about $15k worth of camera equipment inside.


----------



## xps (May 12, 2012)

Much thanks for your replies. 

The F-stop Satori exp seems to be the most flexible backpack. But the most expensive one too. Its an good idea to make flexible inlays, so you can customize it if you need more space for hiking accessories. Thats an good idea

The lowepro AW400 is to much photographic orientated, so the space for the accessories for hiking e.g is a little bit to small (even if your family joins).

The Tenba would be ok, but its sold out. The others are to small for me.


----------



## xtaski (May 12, 2012)

The LowePro Slingshots are nice for hiking - very easy access without having to take the pack off.


----------



## Michael_pfh (May 12, 2012)

xps said:


> The lowepro AW400 is to much photographic orientated, so the space for the accessories for hiking e.g is a little bit to small (even if your family joins).



All of the dividers are attached with velcro and can be fixed in the layout that fits you best or even all be removed. So basically it's up to you as to how much of the ProTrekker 400AW you dedicate to photo equipment.


----------



## Caps18 (May 12, 2012)

It is a very hard thing to find. I would want one that could carry my tent, sleeping bag, clothes, food, water (1 gallon/4L), supplies, and camera gear (5Dm2, 17 TS-E, 16-35mm, 300mm), and allow it to be easily stored and pulled out while hiking without taking the backpack off. Something like a protective holster. Some of the dividers need to be padded, but others just need to be nylon.

And the whole thing should weigh 25 lbs.


----------



## stefsan (May 12, 2012)

xps said:


> F-Stop seems to be a good choice. Looks good.
> I´m interested in the Satori Exp. If you take a smaller ICU inlay, thats smaller than the opening on the carrying side, does it cover the things you carry within the bag? Or is it open, so that the things outside of the ICU can be seen?
> And how is the air circulation on the back and the carrying comfort?



I own a Satori Exp and a Loka as well as small and medium ICU's. As far as I can see the ICU's are all the same width, so even a small ICU is wide enough that nothing should drop out of your pack (see Dan Carr's review: http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2010/11/02/introducing-the-new-f-stop-tilopa-bc-photo-backpack/ and scroll down to the pictures). The air circulation on the back is the only point that can be perfected on the F-Stop packs, the padding on the back panel is made from a relatively dense material and does not allow for very much air to reach your back. But apart from that, the packs are near perfect. For serious hiking or mountaineering (and depending on how long you want to be out and what you want to bring) I would consider the Tilopa BC because it is the most rugged one of the mountain series and its volume (48l) is pretty good.


----------



## D_Rochat (May 12, 2012)

I went with the Lowepro Vertex 300 AW and I'm very happy with it. It holds up to a 17" laptop and has a ton of storage with the ability to strap multiple tripods or stands on the outside. It feels great even fully loaded. I got mine for $200 ($100 cheaper than anywhere else) at the link below. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120889658616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## xROELOFx (May 12, 2012)

I bought a Clik Elite Escape this morning. It's a really nice and not too large (and not too small ) bag wich holds my 500, 70-200 and a flash without a problem. There's enough room for food and stuff, extra clothing, a jacket, a tripod and even a camelbak! I'm really happy with it


----------



## atomicpunk (May 12, 2012)

@Michael_pfh

What are the zippers on the LowePro ProTrekker 400AW like? 

I have been unhappy with how difficult the zippers are to use on older LowePro backpacks such as the Nature Trekker AW II. Other than the question about the zipper, it looks like what I am looking for.


----------



## Wass (May 12, 2012)

I also highly recommend F-Stop. I was looking for exactly the same thing as you. I've been through several backpacks trying to find a good hiking photo pack, most recently a Dakine Quest. But I just got an F-Stop Loka and it is perfect. 

I have a medium ICU, which perfectly holds my 7D, 17-55, 70-200, and 10-22, with the hoods. My Gitzo 1542 tripod also fits perfectly on the outside. I put it in on the side using the pocket and straps, but it could also go on the front using the straps. 

Inside I was also able to fit my 1L camelback water bladder, paclite waterproof pants and jacket shell, gloves, GPS, flashlight, leatherman, and a little bit of food (two PB&J sandwiches in a plastic case and a few cliff bars). The bag was the perfect size for all of this and was pretty full. If you needed to hold more gear or food, definitely go for the Tilopa or Sartori. 

The bags are really, really well made and comfortable. And the flexibility of the system is awesome. Plus they're really good looking packs, unlike mst photo packs.


----------



## AmbientLight (May 12, 2012)

As for getting a backpack with a really effective carrying system that will keep you from sweating effectively I can recommend Jack Wolfskin's ACS Photopack. That one is really good, reasonably lightweight, but allows to carry quite a lot of equipment (it should be sufficient for the requirements of the original poster) and the carrying system is the same as on specialized trekking backpacks. I have used one of those for many years until it began to show signs of wear and tear, which takes an awful lot of use, so I have bought a second one.


----------



## Michael_pfh (May 13, 2012)

atomicpunk said:


> @Michael_pfh
> 
> What are the zippers on the LowePro ProTrekker 400AW like?
> 
> I have been unhappy with how difficult the zippers are to use on older LowePro backpacks such as the Nature Trekker AW II. Other than the question about the zipper, it looks like what I am looking for.



All zippers but those of the main compartment can be smoothly un/-zipped. The main compartment zippers are protected by some black rubber coating which probably makes them water resistant but it takes some time until they can be un/-zipped smoothly as well since some excess rubber needs to go off first. They will be fine after approx. 20 zipper movements or so.

Here's a link to a review by the digital picture guy:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lowepro-Pro-Trekker-400-AW-Camera-Backpack-Review.aspx


----------



## Cali_PH (May 13, 2012)

stefsan said:


> I own a Satori Exp and a Loka as well as small and medium ICU's. As far as I can see the ICU's are all the same width, so even a small ICU is wide enough that nothing should drop out of your pack (see Dan Carr's review: http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2010/11/02/introducing-the-new-f-stop-tilopa-bc-photo-backpack/ and scroll down to the pictures).



It looks like they now make 'shallow' and 'pro' depth ICU's. I'm guessing the 'pro' is the original depth.


----------



## stefsan (May 13, 2012)

Cali_PH said:


> stefsan said:
> 
> 
> > I own a Satori Exp and a Loka as well as small and medium ICU's. As far as I can see the ICU's are all the same width, so even a small ICU is wide enough that nothing should drop out of your pack (see Dan Carr's review: http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2010/11/02/introducing-the-new-f-stop-tilopa-bc-photo-backpack/ and scroll down to the pictures).
> ...



Yes, the difference is that the pro ICU's are designed to take pro (i.e. gripped) bodies whereas the shallow ICU's are intended to take up prosumer (i.e. not gripped) bodies. (see http://fstopgear.com/en/product/mountain/icu)


----------



## adebrophy (May 13, 2012)

On a cautionary note, I've had a few Crumpler bags from when I was more of an urban commuter type that wanted a space for a laptop and small camera kit. I loved the designs of these as they were really stylish and you could wear them out around town and not look like you were about to go trekking through a forest.

However, the brand seems terrible at doing things like having external loops for slinging tripods or tucking in a water bottle, and just as bad for internal pockets for batteries and memory cards. My first one - a Pretty Boy - also had no ability to tighten the straps to pull the weight closer to your back. Both bags are tough to get into fast.

This is a real shame as the bags as well as looking great are actually very tough and weatherproof (I hiked up Mt Kinabalu in pouring rain and they kept everything really dry). The material can also be slung onto a rain forest floor and just brush clean.

So, on Crumpler, have a look as they could have improved in the past two years, but do take care when choosing that they actually deliver on the practicalities - little details are letting down what could be a great brand for outdoorsy types as well as city slickers.


----------



## xps (May 13, 2012)

Clik seems to be an less expensive alternative to the F-stop satori. Even if the Contrejour 40 ist smaller than the F-Stop satori.

*Does anybody own the Contrejour 40?*
(Funny: Some of the bags have german names, but the company is from the USA).

http://www.clikelite.com/products/contrejour-40/

Cameracompartment 22650 cm3, storage Inside: 25350 cm3 
I don´t know, if this could be addes.

http://fstopgear.com/en/satori-exp

Inside: 44650 cm3
The F-Stop is more flexible, but nearly twice expensive if you buy some different ICUs.

I´m no Huber brother, whos climbs up the mountains like an Chamois. For me, it is more comfortably to carry an bag, that nestles your body. So the center of gravity stays nearer to your body, whats better for my back


----------



## picturesbyme (May 13, 2012)

Sorry I haven't read all the replies so I don't know if this was already mentioned but I used Naneu and they were excellent quality...
It might worth a look:

http://youtu.be/OcKx006C3B0


----------



## xps (May 13, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> Sorry I haven't read all the replies so I don't know if this was already mentioned but I used Naneu and they were excellent quality...
> It might worth a look:
> 
> http://youtu.be/OcKx006C3B0




Thank you! Interesting too. What a big backpack. But on the product homepage, the pictures could be al little bit bigger....


----------



## RC (May 13, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> Sorry I haven't read all the replies so I don't know if this was already mentioned but I used Naneu and they were excellent quality...
> It might worth a look:
> 
> http://youtu.be/OcKx006C3B0


Very nice. Thanks for inserting video link


----------



## xps (May 13, 2012)

picturesbyme said:


> Sorry I haven't read all the replies so I don't know if this was already mentioned but I used Naneu and they were excellent quality...
> It might worth a look:
> 
> http://youtu.be/OcKx006C3B0



Are there bigger pictures of this bag available? On the hp of naneu there are just small pics. 
Can you carry an 5D Mk3 and an 17-35, 70-200L and an 28-70L inside this camerabag?


----------



## ss396 (May 13, 2012)

xps said:


> F-Stop seems to be a good choice. Looks good.
> I´m interested in the Satori Exp. If you take a smaller ICU inlay, thats smaller than the opening on the carrying side, does it cover the things you carry within the bag? Or is it open, so that the things outside of the ICU can be seen?
> And how is the air circulation on the back and the carrying comfort?
> 
> Much thanks



I have been looking at the Loka.... What ICUs do you use?


----------



## xps (May 13, 2012)

ss396 said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > F-Stop seems to be a good choice. Looks good.
> ...



I´m sorry, if my posting was misunderstood. I´m looking for the Satori or an equal backpack. 
I´m unsing an Tamrac Expedition 8 and the Tamrac Adventure 10. And für the adventure 10 I´m looking for an alternative backpack


----------



## bycostello (May 14, 2012)

think tank makes some good ones...


----------



## picturesbyme (May 15, 2012)

For those who were asking about the K5, sorry I only heard good things about it, I personally only used the U120N. I have some photos of that bag here: http://atlanticpicture.com/p448959227/ha2260a2#ha2260a2 It's awesome but more for photo gear, not much space for daily stuff...

Good luck with the backpack hunting, it's not as easy as it sounds, took me months to find the ones I like.. ..and now it's time to get a hard case


----------



## xps (May 27, 2012)

*Test of 2 products *

Much thanks for all of the advices!

I was able to "test" the Clik Elite Contrejour 40 Backpack, renting it from an friend. 
It is well built and able to contain everything you need for an 1-day trip. The reason, why I don´t buy it, is the price (300€) and it is not fine to carry, if your backpack is heavy equipped. In my opinion, the weight is not well placed. I feel that the backpacks pulls me back. I tried to repack and optimize the weight distribution. But this was not possible. Positive: The side opening for the camera and the opening on the carrying side. 

The Naneu K5 is bigger, and has an extra "bag in the bag" for the Camera & equipment. Well built, very big. You can put his bag out by the side and carry it on your front side. Carrying is much better, when the backpacks is heavyly equipped. 
Two reasons, why I sent it back: 
1. The carrying-belt on my hips were not long enough for my stomach (172 cm, 84kg), so I was not able to close it in the front.
2. Minor reason: And if you open the camera case too wide, carrying in front of you, it happened that 2 lenses felt down. One of the straps, that should keep it from too much opening, was removed, when I pulles the case out of the backpack. The backpack is much cheaper. 200€. It would be worth buying, if the carrying belt would be able to be closed in front of my stomach. 

Now I´m waiting for the Satori Exp from f-stop.


----------



## xps (Aug 7, 2012)

*F-Stop*

I was able to hike with the Satori EXP. Good backpack, expensive. Well built, good quality. Well to carry, even if you carry a lot with you. There are 2 things that I complain: The main compartment was open, when I used the medium ICU, so small equipment felt into the ICU, because the ICU is smaller than the opening hole in the back. Maybe, I made something wrong, when I was inserting the ICU.
The second thing is the missing side access to the camera compartment. That would be an great thing, if F-stop makes an ICU, that can be openend on one side too. Its fine if you dont have to put the bag on the ground if you want to take one shot..

Summa summarum, for me, the Satori EXP is an very good backpack, it would be a great one, if there would be an side access.

I was renting it for 3 days from an mountain guard member, who is one of my friends, carrying it in the Dolomites/Italy.


----------



## xps (Aug 7, 2012)

*LOOKING for an BIG Backpack for photoequipment and hiking*

I´ll visit South America in the winter 2012. So I need an big backpack with an camera compartment.
Is there one available with more than 80l?

Does anyone know if there is an normal hiking backpack with an side release (I like the side release , where I can put an extra camera compartment inside?


Thanks a lot


----------



## Chadowe (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been anxiously waiting for TrekPak to finalize production. The idea of adapting inserts to a "real" hiking backpack, a Deuter Freerider Pro 30, sounds perfect to me. I can't say that I've had experience with the setup yet, as they are just finishing up production after a successful run on Kickstarter.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 7, 2012)

Has anyone suggested Gura Gear as yet?


----------



## TiCobra (Aug 7, 2012)

ThinkTank has some very nice camera backpacks. They are well designed.


----------



## xps (Aug 8, 2012)

Chadowe said:


> I've been anxiously waiting for TrekPak to finalize production. The idea of adapting inserts to a "real" hiking backpack, a Deuter Freerider Pro 30, sounds perfect to me. I can't say that I've had experience with the setup yet, as they are just finishing up production after a successful run on Kickstarter.


Good idea! But no opening on the side and on the back. So, for me it is hard to operate in steep areas at hiking.


----------



## xps (Aug 8, 2012)

Much thanks, but those companies don´t produce backpacks that you can use as daypack for longer hiking and as an camera bag.
I´m looking for something in the size of the F-Stop Satori EXP or Naneu K5. But, both don´t have an opening on the back and on the side. The opening on the back is an very good idea. But as an user of 2 smaller daybacks with an camera release on the side of the backpack, I will not miss it on any backpack I will buy. 
Ther backpack has to have big storage volume, so that you can insert everything you need for hiking too.
Today I went on an very steep mountain in the Southtyrol (Europe). And it is more safe for me, if I can sling my backpack in front of my stomach and fetch safely the camera. Without putting the backpack on the ground (that is dangerous if it is very steep).


----------

